# B15 Suspension Drawings



## baz666 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey Guys, How's it goin? I was wondering if you's could help me. I'm looking for detailed drawings of the front and rear suspension set-up for the B15 Sentra?
The reason i ask is i have a feeling that the B15 Sentra's share the same chassis as the N16 Almera. 

Cheers
Baz


----------

